# New Smoker in San Diego



## goathead666 (Jan 13, 2012)

Tomorrow will be the first smoke for me on my Xmas gift, a new  MF propane double door.. Gonna do a 5lbs tri tip and some of the Wicked Baked Beans.. 

Question, I bought a 10.5lbs Sirloin Tip roast at Smart and Finals, I want to cut into two roasts, one for tomorrow and one for the freezer.. Any suggestions on how to cut it as to make the most from both pieces?

thanks,

Rick


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 13, 2012)

Hello Rick and 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






to SMF - glad to have you here with us.  Not sure what you are looking for on the cut info. Is it a round or oblong piece you have?

Also, please follow the link below and join us in the So Cal Smokers group

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/groups/show/23/so-cal-smokers


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 13, 2012)

Welcome to SMF Rick!


----------



## sunman76 (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm no help but howdy and welcome to SMF!


----------



## goathead666 (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## scarbelly (Jan 13, 2012)

I will send this link to POPS - this is a tough one - so many ways to go but I am sure there is one correct one


----------



## graystratcat (Jan 13, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!  This site has a bunch of great folks that know A LOT about smoking that will help you out in a flash with your questions!

Whole bunch of fellow smokers here… you'll have plenty of company!

 -Salt


----------



## venture (Jan 13, 2012)

Welcome aboard, Rick!

There are some natural seams in that roast to help you separate it.  Pops6927 is your man.  PM him and he will probably post up pics and a tutorial.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 13, 2012)

Venture said:


> Welcome aboard, Rick!
> 
> There are some natural seams in that roast to help you separate it.  Pops is your man.  PM him and he will probably post up pics and a tutorial.
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.


I sent POPS the link so he should be along when he signs in


----------



## pops6927 (Jan 13, 2012)

Looking at the pictures below, when you unwrap your sirloin tip it should resemble either the left or right roast, depending if it has the 'cap' on it or not.

The third picture is of a front slice off the roast.  If you cut the roast lengthwise as shown, dividing it into two parts left and right, you will have a 'silverside' tip roast and a 'petite sirloin' tip roast.  You can put these through netting or tie them up if you wish, or just roast them whole the way they are.  If you cut it the 'other way' (front full slice and back full slice) in half that way the rear of the roast is no where as good; this way you get the best on each roast narrowing to the least best.  Once you unwrap it if you still have questions, take pics and hold it in the fridge until I get on and can answer them!  Thank you for asking however, we're always glad to help!  Or, send me an email at [email protected] and I'll get on right then if at all possible.


----------



## venture (Jan 13, 2012)

Great save Gary.  I should have done that!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## goathead666 (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks Pops,

Am I mistaken thinking this a "tri tip" roast, I was under the assumption that the sirloin tip roast is the same but more of a "bulk" form.. From reading here I'm just going to salt, pepper and garlic salt these babies and toss them on to an IT of 135, yank them off, tent for an hour then slice???


----------



## sprky (Jan 13, 2012)

to SMF . You have come to the right place for smoking info. This site is loaded with great info just use the search bar at top of page to find what you are looking for. If you can't locate the answer just ask folks here are willing to share there knowledge. I suggest you take  the 5 day e-course on smoking its chuck full of great info.Smoking Basics 5-Day eCourse

Pops will fix ya right up on how to cut


----------



## onytay (Jan 13, 2012)

This is a great group of very knowledgeable people!


----------



## goathead666 (Jan 13, 2012)

I'll be shooting some pics over to Pops tonight for a closer inspection of the roast, thanks for all the help.. It's nice to have such a committed community of people to help out.. 

Thanks,

Rick


----------



## pops6927 (Jan 13, 2012)

The tri tip is part of the sirloin tip roast, but you have a full sirloin tip and it is just as good.  You are on the right track exactly in your plan.  Are you doing it all at once or need to separate it into two different roasts, one for now and one for later?


goathead666 said:


> Thanks Pops,
> 
> Am I mistaken thinking this a "tri tip" roast, I was under the assumption that the sirloin tip roast is the same but more of a "bulk" form.. From reading here I'm just going to salt, pepper and garlic salt these babies and toss them on to an IT of 135, yank them off, tent for an hour then slice???


----------



## goathead666 (Jan 14, 2012)

Pops, well today is D-day, I seasoned my smoker last night for a couple hours with hickory and she seems to be holding temps just fine.. My plan with the roast was to cut in two so I could have one in the freezer for another day, I prepped the Wicked baked beans last night and they smell divine... I plan on putting the tip in around two and finishing around 5pm.. I'm gonna split the roast as you directed and will shoot a pic over  to the forum when I get it done.. Thanks again for all your help..

Rick


----------



## ecto1 (Jan 15, 2012)

Welcome to SMF glad you can join us.  We are big on Pics and love to help everyone out.  Remember the only question that is dumb is one not asked.  You will not find a friendlier place to talk Que on the web.

You are going to fit in just fine.


----------



## goathead666 (Jan 17, 2012)

Alright guys, everything seemed to come out just fine.. The meat was pretty damn smokey, I think I could have not added more chips after the first batch was almost burned up.. Live and learn though, right... I have some pictures for you guys to check out and tell me what you think.. I pulled it at 135 after about 3.25 hours, the beans were in there for 3 hours and ABTs for roughly 2.25, probably could have gone a bit longer on those but they were deliciousmacking.. I made
	

		
			
		

		
	






















	

		
			
		

		
	
  them with cream cheese, crushed pineapple and some .


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 17, 2012)

Looks like the smoke came out great -


----------



## smokinhusker (Jan 17, 2012)

Welcome to SMF! That's some pretty good looking food you have there. I'm a noob to smoking and I love this place...chalk full of info and everyone is willing to help you out!


----------



## africanmeat (Jan 18, 2012)




----------

